# 2010 HCA Bows



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

What would you like to see from the 2010 lineup from HCA?


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

well for one do away with the roller guard string stopper and stick with just one sts. i would like to see a 32" ata with an 8" brace height shooting somewhere around 330+ fps that weighs 3.5 lbs. also i would like to see some different camo patterns. and maybe a new cam design.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Mitty,

Great suggestion! I, like you, like the shorter axle to axle with a large brace height that is very fast and forgiving. I definitely would like to thank you for your suggestion! It will definitely be looked into!

Thanks so much!


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I guess I am not the norm, but a good 36-37 inch axle/axle with a 7.5 inch brace, and a decent price...that's what I am looking for.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Plottman,

Have you looked into the Supreme Pro? It has the exact specs you stated and the speed . I have attached a photo of the Supreme Pro

Thanks so much for the reply!

Andy


----------



## duramax31 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would suggest revamping the supreme pro's riser (Different cut outs and smoother lines). Maybe more of a deflex riser too. Also, it seems a lot of people would like the sts removed from the cable guard. Maybe just use a standard cable guard? I would like to see a pivoting & locking limb pocket with more containment. The mossy oak treestand camo would be nice too.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I for one think it would be cool if you threw a single cam bow in the lineup. You know something designed with the hunter in mind. Short ata smooth draw, light weight and maybe even get it shooting in 330 IBO. I dont know its just a thought.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*might i suggest*

a cam thats not has harsh a draw cycle? a one cam bow is probally a good suggestion, the roller guard id say keep that and one string stopper. a 34-36 ata bow is what we like with anywhere form 7.5 - 8 bh. And maybe a shorter staff bow only so they stand out from the ordinary Joe.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

*All Great and Wonderful Suggestions!*

Duramax,
NocBuster,
Pearsonguy,

Thank you all for posting a reply. All great suggestions and ideas. A OneCam is a great suggestion and it is definitely something we will look into. One cams seem to have a smoother draw cycle if designed properly and getting the speed with a HCA bow would be no problem. 

Again, thank you guys!

Andy


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

HCA has a very nice looking line up of bows this year . I think they need a single cam bow . It doesn't have to be super fast , just a smooth draw cycle , around 34" ATA and 7"-7.5" brace height , for the bowhunter who isn't interested in blazing speed , but wants a smooth , forgiving , quiet bow .
A mid price bow would be nice to offer for those on a tight budget , with some of the features of the high end bows , but without some of the bells and whistles .
A youth bow should also be a priority for any bow company . They are the future of our sport .


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

There needs to be a bow designed for a short draw archer. Say 22-27" drawlength.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree Paspeed!!! Excellent point


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

$mitty05 said:


> well for one *do away with the roller guard string stopper and stick with just one sts.* i would like to see a 32" ata with an 8" brace height shooting somewhere around 330+ fps that weighs 3.5 lbs. also i would like to see some different camo patterns. and maybe a new cam design.





plottman said:


> I guess I am not the norm, *but a good 36-37 inch axle/axle with a 7.5 inch brace*, and a decent price...that's what I am looking for.





NocBuster said:


> I for one think it would be cool if you threw *a single cam bow *in the lineup. You know something designed with the hunter in mind. Short ata smooth draw, light weight and maybe even get it shooting in 330 IBO. I dont know its just a thought.


I'm down with all three of these suggestions


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Spot Shooters Opinion*

OK just a spot shooters point of view here. Be the first to introduce a 
40 inch axle to axle single cam bow with a drawstop, single string supressor, and parallel limbs, give it an intergrated handle, and put HCA back in the indoor target arena where they should be! I guess take the Supreme Pro and stretch it a few inches give it a single cam and do a little tweaking. Tell Spencer to keep up the good work!!


----------



## Riverrat139 (Dec 6, 2008)

In keeping with the target theme, Most of the sales that roll through the shop where I work come from the middle speed bows. I'm seeing the trend that most guys are happy in the 300-310 REALISTIC speeds, but with forgiveness. I agree with the 34-36 inch range, personally I like the 35 inch, because it goes both toward forgiveness of 3D, and a little shorter axle to axle for hunting. There seems to be a glass ceiling on AtA at around 34 to 35. The customers seem ok with a 34 7/8 bow, but freak out when you say 36 inches, saying its too long for hunting. If you call it 34 3/4, you could see better numbers. Give it a 7-7.5 inch brace height, IBO of 330, and make it quiet as you can. Push the under 4 pounds point, and you have a bow I'd buy in target colors and Camo.

PS noticing the camo on 2009 Hoyts resembles the old Realtree Advantage Timber... Too much yellow for me. Give the mossy Oak treestand a good looksy, as well as a kinky-off-the-wall-target color at the same price... just a thought.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

luv' to see a Speed Pro "XL" :darkbeer: A2A at & or very near 36.5" ... with a even more slightly improved smooth draw cycle & bit more brace height... honestly, everything else was flawless with the Speed Pro... JMO


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

more dealers and better customer service.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

ZippinAway said:


> Plottman,
> 
> Have you looked into the Supreme Pro? It has the exact specs you stated and the speed . I have attached a photo of the Supreme Pro
> 
> ...


Doesn't help if you have this bow in the catalogue , but it's never available 

I have ordered several of them in April 08 , nothing revceived until November , then i canceled my order .

Will you produce them or not ? 

It's the only "target bow" that you have , target what means FITA for us here in Europe , distances of 77 and 99 yards , something that you cant do with the short A2A bows , and it was never available , what a shame .

Also , get rid of these much too expensive chrome colours , make a nice anodized or even powdercoated target color line .

Would it bee possible to have a 2 track binary ?


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

I would love to see a single cam bow like my carbon 4-runner with a bit more speed. 32-33"ATA, single cam, light, 320fps. My carbon 4-runner is still my main bow. A 2010 version or something similar would be awesome!! Someone mentioned better customer service....I have called HCA 6 times in the past 2 weeks regarding my bow and have had someone answer the phone every time and was very helpful. They are definately getting better with their customer service. as for a dual cam bow....the speed pro is a hard act to follow!! Keep the Barnsdale limbs!!


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

I would love to see a single cam bow like my carbon 4-runner with a bit more speed. 32-33"ATA, single cam, light, 320fps. My carbon 4-runner is still my main bow. A 2010 version or something similar would be awesome!! Someone mentioned better customer service....I have called HCA 6 times in the past 2 weeks regarding my bow and have had someone answer the phone every time and was very helpful. They are definately getting better with their customer service. as for a dual cam bow....the speed pro is a hard act to follow!! Keep the Barnsdale limbs!!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Speed Pro ...*

I would like to see a Speed Pro with 65% let off opition. Dont get me wrong I like the high let off bows. I dont plan to be a full draw for more than a minute or two .... but I hate that I lose all this speed this bow can produce because of that minute or two. It may just be me, but I seem to shoot better at 65%let off. Shortin the brace height, increase the % holding weight at full draw, let's flip a arrow. Give us an opition. Design a "NON" rotating speed module for the T2 Cam in multiple draw lengths. Tweak each module to exact draw length and with maxium performance at that draw length. 

"Speed Pro Module Opition" 65% let-off, 
Shortin up the brace height ... 
Whitetail Whackin Machine.


.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

442fps said:


> Doesn't help if you have this bow in the catalogue , but it's never available
> 
> I have ordered several of them in April 08 , nothing revceived until November , then i canceled my order .
> 
> ...


442,

First of all, i'm sorry that you could not get these last year. We have implemented some new manufacturing procedures to keep us up to date with all future orders. With that said, yes we have them and yes we plan on shipping them. If you have issues with receiving any product from us, please do not ever hesitate to contact me ([email protected]). I will make sure that I will follow up with the necessary people involved in order to get it resolved promptly. As i stated in another posting, HCA has a new management team and engineering staff so we are determined to get any issues resolved.

Thanks so much!
Andy


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

tiner64 said:


> luv' to see a Speed Pro "XL" :darkbeer: A2A at & or very near 36.5" ... with a even more slightly improved smooth draw cycle & bit more brace height... honestly, everything else was flawless with the Speed Pro... JMO


Tiner,

Thank you for the great suggestion! I can assure you that we will be testing product in this area as well as many others. Please do not ever hesitate to contact me at anytime.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Riverrat139 said:


> In keeping with the target theme, Most of the sales that roll through the shop where I work come from the middle speed bows. I'm seeing the trend that most guys are happy in the 300-310 REALISTIC speeds, but with forgiveness. I agree with the 34-36 inch range, personally I like the 35 inch, because it goes both toward forgiveness of 3D, and a little shorter axle to axle for hunting. There seems to be a glass ceiling on AtA at around 34 to 35. The customers seem ok with a 34 7/8 bow, but freak out when you say 36 inches, saying its too long for hunting. If you call it 34 3/4, you could see better numbers. Give it a 7-7.5 inch brace height, IBO of 330, and make it quiet as you can. Push the under 4 pounds point, and you have a bow I'd buy in target colors and Camo.
> 
> PS noticing the camo on 2009 Hoyts resembles the old Realtree Advantage Timber... Too much yellow for me. Give the mossy Oak treestand a good looksy, as well as a kinky-off-the-wall-target color at the same price... just a thought.


Riverrat,

Interesting facts and thank you for sharing it. As you can see, we are trying to listen and learn from our consumers. I would like to do things different here at HCA and get everyone involved with feedback on a continuous basis. I also agree with the 34 3/4 ATA comment.

Thanks again!


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

2cold1 said:


> OK just a spot shooters point of view here. Be the first to introduce a
> 40 inch axle to axle single cam bow with a drawstop, single string supressor, and parallel limbs, give it an intergrated handle, and put HCA back in the indoor target arena where they should be! I guess take the Supreme Pro and stretch it a few inches give it a single cam and do a little tweaking. Tell Spencer to keep up the good work!!


2Cold,

I will tell Spencer you said to keep up the good work. He has really committed to changing the culture at HCA, design innovations, and customer service. 

Get input by the way - thank you! ♦


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

thespyhunter said:


> I'm down with all three of these suggestions


Thespyhunter,
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

flboarhunter said:


> I would love to see a single cam bow like my carbon 4-runner with a bit more speed. 32-33"ATA, single cam, light, 320fps. My carbon 4-runner is still my main bow. A 2010 version or something similar would be awesome!! Someone mentioned better customer service....I have called HCA 6 times in the past 2 weeks regarding my bow and have had someone answer the phone every time and was very helpful. They are definately getting better with their customer service. as for a dual cam bow....the speed pro is a hard act to follow!! Keep the Barnsdale limbs!!


Thanks you flboar!

We will be keeping the Barnsdale Limbs. I am glad to see that someone has noticed a change in customer service here at HCA b/c we have worked very hard in changing that and we are going to continue to focus on that area. If you ever need anything or have any issues, please do not ever hesitate to contact me.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I would like to see a Speed Pro with 65% let off opition. Dont get me wrong I like the high let off bows. I dont plan to be a full draw for more than a minute or two .... but I hate that I lose all this speed this bow can produce because of that minute or two. It may just be me, but I seem to shoot better at 65%let off. Shortin the brace height, increase the % holding weight at full draw, let's flip a arrow. Give us an opition. Design a "NON" rotating speed module for the T2 Cam in multiple draw lengths. Tweak each module to exact draw length and with maxium performance at that draw length.
> 
> "Speed Pro Module Opition" 65% let-off,
> Shortin up the brace height ...
> ...


Narley,

You can definitely tell you love speed . I am glad to hear that some of us are still around who like the 65% letoff world. Thanks again!


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

ZippinAway said:


> As i stated in another posting, HCA has a new management team and engineering staff so we are determined to get any issues resolved.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Andy


Will you still sell to pure internet/webshops here in Europe , or are you going only through "real" shops ?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd like a 2 1/2 lb, 40" ata bow shooting about 340 with a 7" bh


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

A HCA that can be worked on without a press.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Better target colors. Lefties availible ASAP. More Dealers. Having to drive an hour and a half to shoot a bow thats not even lefthanded is a bit much. Especially since there are about 6 or 7 shops closer that sell other bows.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

A ladies/youth bow that will go from 30# up to 50# and have the dl from 17"-28" to fit all. Short ata 30"-31" single cam, parallel limbs, with some of the best strings you can make, or have made.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

All of these suggestions are great.I would suggest that you talk to your dealers for input also.Dealer input is very valueable being they are the ones that purchase and sell the product.So don't forget your dealers.
Thanks
Keep up the great work!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

paspeedfreak said:


> There needs to be a bow designed for a short draw archer. Say 22-27" drawlength.


I second that with a short brace to get all the speed you can for us shorties. cause I feel a short brace is a non issue for a short draw archer I would rather have the xtra speed. No I am not a speed freak but I will take all the extra K.E. I can get from my 27" draw. My dream bow 31-32 ATA 5"-6" Brace 245-250 fps and oh yea with those barnsdale limbs.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I'd like a 2 1/2 lb, 40" ata bow shooting about 340 with a 7" bh


Now i love a challenge and this one would be a good one. 2 1/2 lbs and 40" ATA. Maybe if/when we re-evaluate bringing the patented carbon riser technology back we will be able to get a 2 1/2lb 40" ATA bow. 

Great suggestion though!


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

3children said:


> A ladies/youth bow that will go from 30# up to 50# and have the dl from 17"-28" to fit all. Short ata 30"-31" single cam, parallel limbs, with some of the best strings you can make, or have made.


i am in TOTAL support of this one. We already have a design that could work for us in this category but we'll see if it will be ready for release in 2010.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

archery ham said:


> A HCA that can be worked on without a press.


Guys,

I never dreamed that we would have such great reply and suggestions. THANK you all and for those who will continue to log onto this thread and give us their suggestions/ideas for the 2010 lineup. I will continue to be involved with this thread as well as many more to see what if we can implement as many as these suggestions as stated. 

I also agree that we need to get Dealers involved for they are very critical in suggestions and ideas also. We have already started doing that but we look to do it a lot more.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i'd like to see the supreme pro at a lower price. i have a hard time swallowing on a 799-899 price tag.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Deer30 said:


> more dealers and better customer service.



I second that! I e-mailed HCA 2 weeks ago about a plinter I have in my lower split limb and haven't heard a thing back from them. I have looked to see where my nearest dealer is and I don't plan on driving 68 miles to get some customer service. HCA would be better off doing service themselves, it would certainly be better for the customer that just doesn't want to go on a road trip to see an HCA dealer.
I wouldn't mind sending in the limbs and having HCA send me replacements...I am perfectly capable of installing them myself.
I have shot High Country bows for years, but things have changed too much as far as finding dealers. I have a sneaking suspicion that going "Dealer only" has hurt more than it has helped. Was that an idea Richard had when he worked there??


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

bowtech dually said:


> I think most serious archers are looking for the best quality product they can find regardless of brand and to some extent price. Current bows that seem popular with the high speed crew are the Elite GT500, and possibly the new Martin Alien(very sharp looking). I ran a poll on the Alien here on Archery Talk and most respondents (50%) wanted to see the Alien with a 35" axel to axel which is in the same class as the GT500, so Im thinking a top quality 35" axel to axel with a 7" brace height should be about right. Couple this with the OptiFade camo and some classic color limb decals (possibly gold colored or plain black) quality strings and you should have a winner. I also think companies have to work with the customer in such areas as offering to dip accesories for a fee so that those that want to match everything on the bow have that option. There's no better advertising than a sharp looking bow at the local 3D shoot or archery range. Oh and the previous comment on the website was spot on, you need something natural that connects people to the outdoors with some wildlife etc... and the bows photographed with a natural background.
> Best of luck
> 
> BD



BD,

I could not agree with you more. As a matter of fact, i think i may see if i can add a poll to this thread


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I would like to see HCA regain the status they held in the late 80's

I wish you guys great luck, and keep concentrating on Customer Service.

your bows look real nice.

I like the idea of the single cam. Dont let the speedfreaks dictate the direction your company goes. Speed is not everything.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I would like to see a bow with a longer a2a like 38-40" (shorter bows are not for everyone)
single STS and a low one not one that is upon the roller guard.(not sure if they work any better but they are just fugly)
I would like a 8+ brace height for a forgiving shot.(mmmmmm forgiveness)
Draw lengths that do not stop at 30". (There are still monkey armed archers out there.)
Speed is nice but not the defining factor.

Also not a bow design "want" but for some of us that would like to start our own shop. I talked to HCA a few years back when the TSSR was your hot model and was darn near talked into becoming a dealer for HCA but did not have the time to fool with my shop plans right then. Now from what I understand is that you guys frown on home based shops and would rather not accept people like that as dealers.
Now that the idea of having a shop in not unfeasible I may start looking into which bows I can carry in a home based shop. I like HCAs bows and have liked them since my first on back in 1992 with the purchase of my HCA Sniper. Open up you "dealer" network back up to the Good ol' boy network and let the individual sell bows to individuals. Just a suggestion.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

like stated before, a youth bow!! every company should have at least one!!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I enjoy the functioning of my Iron Mace. Improvements I would like to see consist mostly of dressing up the bow a bit. First do something with the anodized look on the cams and roller guard. If you were to powder coat or camo dip these it would look much better to the eye. I saw pics of camo dipped cams and it looked awesome. I like the look of the new riser and grip so kudos there. Do away with the sts on the roller guard...Hideous. Change the 80's looking off white stickers (I know it may be a trademark, but it's a revised company) Other than that this tweak the cams a little and your product will continue to be great. Thanks for allowing the input.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

w8tnonu22 said:


> I enjoy the functioning of my Iron Mace. Improvements I would like to see consist mostly of dressing up the bow a bit. First do something with the anodized look on the cams and roller guard. If you were to powder coat or camo dip these it would look much better to the eye. I saw pics of* camo dipped cams and it looked awesome*. I like the look of the new riser and grip so kudos there. Do away with the sts on the roller guard...Hideous. Change the 80's looking off white stickers (I know it may be a trademark, but it's a revised company) Other than that this tweak the cams a little and your product will continue to be great. Thanks for allowing the input.


I agree.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I would like to see something for the short draw myself. Like something in the 320-330 range at 27 1/2" AMO. You would already have one sold. Oh and I would like to see 65% let-off. I am so used to it I can't see going to 80%.


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

Currently I like HCA bows and have owned a few. I realize I am in the minority, but I do not like short bows. The Supreme Pro is perfect for me. However, I would like to see more dealers. We have only one in my area and he has no bows. HCA needs to allow direct purchases if no dealer is near you. Just as Elite has. I tried to buy one from our area dealer, all I got was a chuckle and " We cant help you".


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*2010 hca bows*

i love my carbon stilletto and alum. stilletto, but i would love to see hca put a version of their ds hatchet cams, or new 2 cams on a parallel limb bow with all the other goodies. their hatchet cams had a great draw cycle with very good speed.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*A dealer somewhere?*

HCA, since I've never been able to get my hands on one of your bows, I'll just save my suggestions for then. My main concern is I was given a dealer number for my area code of 98370 but the # turns out to be a _naval air station_! 

I do hope you guys remain with the Barnsdale limbs or equivalent.
On another note, did HCA begin it's inception in Idaho years ago, and or was it part of Alpine Archery? Just curious I like archery history that's all.
Best of luck and hopefully we'll get a dealer out here soon.

Have a goodun
G


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

CARBON RISERS!!! there were 2 things that defined HCA... the lightest bows on the market and SPEED!!:shade:


----------



## hunterx30 (May 17, 2006)

I agree, but maybe I am looking in the wrong places...........


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

*It never seize to amaze me with the great input...*

Thanks again guys! 

I am going to continue to check this thread and i can ensure each and everyone of you that all of your suggestions will be evaluated and hopefully one day soon implemented. I have always believed in working with the consumers. There are so many engineering departments that keep their minds close minded and do not listen to the the consumers. I know that we will not be able to implement everything suggested here but i can honestly say that it will NOT be ignored and/or passover. 

Dealers,

All of you could help us expand our dealer base by creating the demand within your area. If you are in an area, go to your local dealer and see if they would be willing to just test shoot our bow by possibly working with us and you the consumer.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

*Camo Cams*

So you guys like the camo cams? We did that years past. I think it adds a lot to the bow myself.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

There needs to be a light target bow designed for a short draw archer. Say 22-27" drawlength.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

ZippinAway said:


> So you guys like the camo cams? We did that years past. I think it adds a lot to the bow myself.


I think you would be the only one with camo cams that produce them if I'm correct. I think that would be a great idea!


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Please take the poll above and keep the ideas coming .


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*2010 bows*

now your thanking! how about camo colors or string types, i would rather pass the extra money on to the consumer, instead of charging them for some fancy string and cables, or have a break down for that.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Mrwintr said:


> I second that! I e-mailed HCA 2 weeks ago about a plinter I have in my lower split limb and haven't heard a thing back from them. I have looked to see where my nearest dealer is and I don't plan on driving 68 miles to get some customer service. HCA would be better off doing service themselves, it would certainly be better for the customer that just doesn't want to go on a road trip to see an HCA dealer.
> I wouldn't mind sending in the limbs and having HCA send me replacements...I am perfectly capable of installing them myself.
> I have shot High Country bows for years, but things have changed too much as far as finding dealers. I have a sneaking suspicion that going "Dealer only" has hurt more than it has helped. Was that an idea Richard had when he worked there??


MrWintr

I understand where you are you coming from. I can tell you that we are improving our customer service base and if you can't find a dealer near you then we will definitely will service your bow for you. We prefer, like all other manufacturers, that you go back to the dealer you bought the bow from but there are always situations where that can't be so if you ever have a problem, please do not ever hesitate to email me.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

money sweet target color bows that cost the same as camo bows

seriously, i'd buy one


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

customer service and more dealers. when i was in the market for a new bow i wanted badly to shoot the supreme pro but i only had 3 dealers to choose from and the closest one was 2 hours away. none of the 3 had the supreme pro so i called the main office to see how i could shoot this bow. their response was pretty much, sorry about your luck. i ended up buying a commander instead. after shooting the supreme pro at the ata i know without a doubt that if i could have shot this bow before, i would have purchased it instead of the commander. the prices have to come down as well. our shop could not move enough bows at that price to even think about carrying them. someone mentioned earlier that you guys need a youth bow and i believe that would be a great thing.


----------



## elk-aholic (Apr 13, 2006)

ex-diver said:


> HCA, since I've never been able to get my hands on one of your bows, I'll just save my suggestions for then. My main concern is I was given a dealer number for my area code of 98370 but the # turns out to be a _naval air station_!
> 
> I do hope you guys remain with the Barnsdale limbs or equivalent.
> On another note, did HCA begin it's inception in Idaho years ago, and or was it part of Alpine Archery? Just curious I like archery history that's all.
> ...


Yes HCA was actually started in Orofino, Idaho around 1983 by Spencer Land and shortly after Bob Proctor joined the HCA team helping Spencer run and manage manufacturing up until 1989 when Spencer moved HCA to Tennessee; at that time Bob Proctor formed Alpine Archery after leaving HCA. :shade:


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

The stopper on the roller guard may work fine. However, I do think its ugly.


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if they are like this now or not. Being able to use on module for several draw lenghts and being able to adjust it without a press you be a plus to me.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

*Yes Spencer Land is still the owner*

Answer from a previous posting.yes Spencer is still the owner.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

bowfishing bow.. no let-off


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Looking at the current poll results in each category , the Speed Pro specs. are comparable to the top choices in each category .


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*how long would it take a lefty to get a bow tho......*

it seems all companies seem to have a issue with getting left handed bows produced, seems to me it would be better to run a few lefties before you even run right handed so they are out of the way and you wouldnt have to change a cnc machine mid way threw. Or better yet have a cnc machine just for left handed bows. there are more left handed shooters than 10%, as most of us have been told we left handed shooters are only 10% of there businmess. I was on staff for Spencer and waited for 5 months to get a bow, that to me is ridiculous. while i knwo HCA makes great bows, waiting on a bow that long especially being on staff is just too much. give all shooters equal attention and set the bar high to retain shooters and consumers.I am glad to see the new changes to HCA as they are great bows, wish Spencer the best from Ken and Janice Davis.


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

*Change cams*

Now before everyone getts there panies in a wad, let me say that this is just my opinion. Allthough I know that there is a lot of people out there that will agree. For all of you guys that are wanting a longer ata bow a more target friendly bow. I think one of your main focuses needs not to be string supressors or brace height, but the cam. A binary or trinary cam is not as accurate as a single cam, hybrid with a buss cable, or even a true two cam for that matter. Nobody has been able to get the cam lean out of the binary style cam. I can prove with simple physics that that will never be as accurate as the other cam options listed above. Now don't get me wrong the binary works well on the hunting bows and is smokin fast. I personally have an Iron Mace and new 09 Speed Pro. Those bows shoot great, but will never shoot far as accuracy with my other taget bows. I would love for all my bows tobe HCA's. I've been shooting them since the early to mid 90's, but until I fing one that I can have confidence in on the target line or at the 3-d range I will have to shoot something else. I want nothing more than to get HCA back in the winner's circle at the ASA's and IBO's. Remember the days of Burley Hall and how High Country dominated the tournament trail. You make great bows. Now make a great target bow.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

ZippinAway said:


> So you guys like the camo cams? We did that years past. I think it adds a lot to the bow myself.



*Yes* on the CAMO T2 cams. Dip the Cams, Modules, Roller Guards. I would pay extra for this camo combo. I know it's $250+ to get this done after market. Offer us an up grade opition to this camo combo for current product in the field. Offer a Camo opition at the point of ordering for the ProShops.

Another issue found .... Send out some LH / RH risers to some of these big grip companies. Nobody has after market grips for these HCA bows. I havent been able to find one for my Lefty. They all want my riser to fit it to. Who's doing HCA aftermarket grips for the HCA Speed Pro? Im 0 for 4 in my attempts to just order a custom grip.


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

We appreciate the feedback we have been getting , and have discussed many of the ideas for future models from this thread . Keep them coming .


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

How about an honest attempt at a hunting rig. ROCK SOLID...QUIET..and able to take alot of abuse!


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

MoNofletch said:


> How about an honest attempt at a hunting rig. ROCK SOLID...QUIET..and able to take alot of abuse!


 Ditto, something built for combat. Ide like mine to be 28" ATA, with an IBO speed of around 340-350fps from 60lbs @26"draw. I hunt near or in saltwater marsh alot so maybe an epoxy or graphite coating on the cams, bearings and all nuts and bolts is a good place to start


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> *Yes* on the CAMO T2 cams. Dip the Cams, Modules, Roller Guards. I would pay extra for this camo combo. I know it's $250+ to get this done after market. Offer us an up grade opition to this camo combo for current product in the field. Offer a Camo opition at the point of ordering for the ProShops.
> 
> Another issue found .... Send out some LH / RH risers to some of these big grip companies. Nobody has after market grips for these HCA bows. I havent been able to find one for my Lefty. They all want my riser to fit it to. Who's doing HCA aftermarket grips for the HCA Speed Pro? Im 0 for 4 in my attempts to just order a custom grip.


Currrently, i am not aware of any aftermarket grips. If you know of any that you would like for me to send a LH/RH riser cutaway to them then please email me and i will definitely contact them. Yep, that easy .


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolfman88 said:


> Ditto, something built for combat. Ide like mine to be 28" ATA, with an IBO speed of around 340-350fps from 60lbs @26"draw. I hunt near or in saltwater marsh alot so maybe an epoxy or graphite coating on the cams, bearings and all nuts and bolts is a good place to start


Wolfman,
You bring up some interesting facts regarding to saltwater. Maybe an upgraded package option for those who are hunting around saltwater?


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

MoNofletch said:


> How about an honest attempt at a hunting rig. ROCK SOLID...QUIET..and able to take alot of abuse!



The 2009 Speed Pro is an awesome hunting bow in my opinion .


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

ZippinAway said:


> Wolfman,
> You bring up some interesting facts regarding to saltwater. Maybe an upgraded package option for those who are hunting around saltwater?


something built for combat. Ide like mine to be 28" ATA, with an IBO speed of around 340-350fps from 60lbs @26"draw. I hunt near or in saltwater marsh alot so maybe an epoxy or graphite coating on the cams, bearings and all nuts and bolts is a good place to start.

When can I expect delivery:smile:


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolfman88 said:


> something built for combat. Ide like mine to be 28" ATA, with an IBO speed of around 340-350fps from 60lbs @26"draw. I hunt near or in saltwater marsh alot so maybe an epoxy or graphite coating on the cams, bearings and all nuts and bolts is a good place to start.
> 
> When can I expect delivery:smile:


Combat, huh? Are you in the military?


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Good feedback*

Thanks Elk-A and Zippin for the replies. My main request for any bow is, I hope it will built _AWAC_ tough or how we say built for "*all weather all conditions"*.
Good on ya HCA for listening.epsi::beer:

Have a goodun
G


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

ex-diver said:


> Thanks Elk-A and Zippin for the replies. My main request for any bow is, I hope it will built _AWAC_ tough or how we say built for "*all weather all conditions"*.
> Good on ya HCA for listening.epsi::beer:
> 
> Have a goodun
> G


G,

Not a problem and anytime. I actually enjoy this I must be crazy to but hey why not, right  (joking). Seriously, the one thing about me and this new engineering team is that we have dumbo ears so we'll listen, learn, and try our best to apply. Ok, i can see it now, i am going to be nicknamed dumbo . 

I also agree with the built for "all weather, all conditions"


----------



## buckhntr16 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would like to see a bow that has a good mid level price that would compete with the martin bows in speed looks and price not everyone can shell out 600 or higher for a new bow


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Would like to see a broad offering, i.e. Solocams, Binaries, Hatchets (yes, old-school with quality strings).


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

buckhntr16 said:


> i would like to see a bow that has a good mid level price that would compete with the martin bows in speed looks and price not everyone can shell out 600 or higher for a new bow


 I agree , with the poor economy these days , not everyone can afford a top end bow . Offering a quality ,mid price bow is something I would like to see from HCA as well .
Maybe even a youth bow for entry level archers/bowhunters , because they are the future of our sport .


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

I know we have been talking about Barnsdale limbs, different cams, etc. What about camo. What type of camo would you guys like to see?


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

*3D Target Colors Available*

The only thing we have right now are plated bows (new plating process) which we sell for 150.00 over camo price. The plating is really nice. There are no anodized or power coated versions,

*Colors are chrome, black chrome, blue, and illusion*


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

ZippinAway said:


> Combat, huh? Are you in the military?


been there, done that, its definately a younger mans game. Have you seen these Florida swamps, what you guys got aint nothing more than piss puddles. Im lucky if I can get my gear to last a full season


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolfman88 said:


> been there, done that, its definately a younger mans game. Have you seen these Florida swamps, what you guys got aint nothing more than piss puddles. Im lucky if I can get my gear to last a full season


No i actually haven't but maybe i could come down and hunt with you sometimes :darkbeer:


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

ZippinAway said:


> No i actually haven't but maybe i could come down and hunt with you sometimes :darkbeer:


 Any time. I just happen to guide in the swams and on the flats. just pm when ya get the urge


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

paspeedfreak said:


> I know we have been talking about Barnsdale limbs, different cams, etc. What about camo. What type of camo would you guys like to see?


mossy oak treestand would be good or predator, that would sell alot of bows


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone like Mothwing?


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Camo*

Andy, how about the old Viet Nam tiger stripe pattern camo? Is that doable or possibly ASAT camo? Those are my two favorites.:thumbs_up

Mothwing? Have not seen it yet in person only on the TV.

Have a goodun
G


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

ZippinAway said:


> Does anyone like Mothwing?


This would be awesome!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

:moviecorn


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

Mothwing is good, would like to see Mossy Oak Obsession for us hunters down south(Florida). I also think a HCA bow that would compete with Martin's Cheetah pricewise would be popular with most hunters today. 

Alot of us don't have a grand to drop on a bow with the economy the way it is! I am happy about the success HCA has had with the speed pro and look forward to seeing what they will come out with for 2010! definately heading in the right direction!!! best of luck to a great bow company!!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

the black riser and camo or all black is a big hit in the market today and I think your bows would look really good in those colors....


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Breathn said:


> the black riser and camo or all black is a big hit in the market today and I think your bows would look really good in those colors....


How about a black chrome riser?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

that would be a nice target color but for hunting I like the flat black riser with camo limbs..


----------



## stizzoj (Oct 14, 2008)

*all of the above*

Stick with the concept of the Trinary cams, they are great, maybe a slight redesign on them to update. Short ata 30-32", 7.5-8" brace, 325-340fps, wood grip, has to have a wood grip or sideplates, no carbon. Also more camo options like next g1, or maybe design your own. Need to redesign and come out with something new and exciting for the limb pockets, and maybe infuse some limbjax into the roller guard.


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

*poundage*

i didnt pick anything on poundage cause id like to see 55to65 pound limbs i picked solo cam i like the smoothness


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

ZippinAway said:


> How about a black chrome riser?




LOVE the Black Chrome Opition. This plating process needs to be retained. Just offer other cheaper opitions also for Target bows.




.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

ZippinAway said:


> Does anyone like Mothwing?


Love Mothwing. I have always wanted a bow in Mothwing Blazewing :darkbeer:


----------



## redrockhunter (Aug 11, 2005)

more dealers, although i know that might be difficult given that many dealers had alot of problems with HCA previously and won't touch them again.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you cutomer service.
 I sent an email a week? ago about string and harness length for an older HCA Dynasty.....it wasn't on the chart........recieved the info two days later I believe.
Thank you.
I purchased an Iron mace this summer and love it. I am looking to get my second HCA ASAP....No doubt a speed pro.
High country bows are second to none and it looks like you are getting your cusomer service in order also. good job!


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Hornsgalore said:


> Thank you cutomer service.
> I sent an email a week? ago about string and harness length for an older HCA Dynasty.....it wasn't on the chart........recieved the info two days later I believe.
> Thank you.
> I purchased an Iron mace this summer and love it. I am looking to get my second HCA ASAP....No doubt a speed pro.
> High country bows are second to none and it looks like you are getting your cusomer service in order also. good job!


 Thank you . We appreciate your business and loyalty to HCA .  I think you will love the Speed Pro .


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

sorry for being completely off-topic it's just the engineer in me. Check out the draw length results... almost a perfect normal distribution...


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

I posted a poll on the bowhunting forum for bow camo patterns , if you guys want to take that poll as well .
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=826631


----------



## XJCraver (Nov 28, 2008)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I like HCAs bows and have liked them since my first on back in 1992 with the purchase of my HCA Sniper. Open up you "dealer" network back up to the Good ol' boy network and let the individual sell bows to individuals. Just a suggestion.


X2. The first bow I ever owned was a Sniper, and I killed a LOT of deer with that thing. Was a great bow, and back then the dealer was just down the road, so no big deal for any kind of service work.

Fast forward to today... I can't go anywhere and not see a Mathews or Bowtech sign, but have to drive twice as far as the farthest local shop to find somebody with HC bows. That's the one and only reason, when I "upgraded", that I didn't look at HCA. And I haven't shot any of the newer HC bows for the same reason... I'm not driving 100 miles to shoot a particular bow when I can drive 10 miles and shoot 40 others. That's just me.

As far as specs go, I think you oughta' look into the past a little. Get a Sniper out of the archives room, shoot 50 arrows thru it, then build something just like it with todays technology. You'd have an instant best seller.

-J


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

XJCraver said:


> X2. The first bow I ever owned was a Sniper, and I killed a LOT of deer with that thing. Was a great bow, and back then the dealer was just down the road, so no big deal for any kind of service work.
> 
> Fast forward to today... I can't go anywhere and not see a Mathews or Bowtech sign, but have to drive twice as far as the farthest local shop to find somebody with HC bows. That's the one and only reason, when I "upgraded", that I didn't look at HCA. And I haven't shot any of the newer HC bows for the same reason... I'm not driving 100 miles to shoot a particular bow when I can drive 10 miles and shoot 40 others. That's just me.
> 
> ...


 We understand the availability issue . We are working to get more dealers on board , and if more customers request their local proshops to carry HCA , the dealers will meet the demand . You guys drive the demand in the market .


----------



## XJCraver (Nov 28, 2008)

TnScott said:


> We understand the availability issue . We are working to get more dealers on board , *and if more customers request their local proshops to carry HCA , the dealers will meet the demand . You guys drive the demand in the market *.


Agreed! I'll mention it at the shops.

Now about the specs... any chance of a "new" old-school Sniper ?? :wink:


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

XJCraver said:


> Agreed! I'll mention it at the shops.
> 
> Now about the specs... any chance of a "new" old-school Sniper ?? :wink:


 We are considering the poll results and input on this thread for future models.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I think you will sale more bows letting the small shops carry them also.Some of the best shops I have ever been in before doing it myself were in basements and garages..


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

We will take all ideas into consideration. It will take time but we will make it to the top with all of your help.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

More camo choices


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Bowhunter n MD said:


> More camo choices


 
I posted a poll on the bowhunting forum for bow camo patterns , if you guys want to take that poll as well .
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=826631


----------



## diamondman#1 (Aug 30, 2008)

great new websight things looking up!:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

TnScott said:


> We understand the availability issue . We are working to get more dealers on board , and if more customers request their local proshops to carry HCA , the dealers will meet the demand . You guys drive the demand in the market .


Thats just it, the proshops are the ones that are turning there nose up. I wanted an HCA and even got my local shop to carry the line (thanks for the arrows by the way) after 1 year he dumped them cause "they aint selling like Mathews". Never got to really shoot a new HCA cause he did not order any leftys. Popped a few shots off of a right handed one and it was nice but I really needed a lefty to ensure that it was "the one".

The top two bows in my opinion are HCA and Hoyt. Have shot everything and will come back to these brands everytime. Ya'll got a god line but the dealer network is poor.

Like I said in my original post. Open you dealer network back up to "home shops" as well and I think you business will improve from it.

My thought here are that the slow economy many proshops will go out of business but the guy that is selling HCA out of his home shop will be there because he has little overhead.

Just my ideas, but then again I am just an ole country boy.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

XJCraver said:


> X2. The first bow I ever owned was a Sniper, and I killed a LOT of deer with that thing. Was a great bow, and back then the dealer was just down the road, so no big deal for any kind of service work.
> 
> Fast forward to today... I can't go anywhere and not see a Mathews or Bowtech sign, but have to drive twice as far as the farthest local shop to find somebody with HC bows. That's the one and only reason, when I "upgraded", that I didn't look at HCA. And I haven't shot any of the newer HC bows for the same reason... I'm not driving 100 miles to shoot a particular bow when I can drive 10 miles and shoot 40 others. That's just me.
> 
> ...





XJCraver said:


> Agreed! I'll mention it at the shops.
> 
> Now about the specs... any chance of a "new" old-school Sniper ?? :wink:


Man you are right about that, wished I never sold that bow.

The Sniper was a great all around bow. in its day it was plenty fast, smooth as butter, and about the most forgiving bow I have ever shot.

SniperX2....in stores now! LOL


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Man you are right about that, wished I never sold that bow.
> 
> The Sniper was a great all around bow. in its day it was plenty fast, smooth as butter, and about the most forgiving bow I have ever shot.
> 
> SniperX2....in stores now! LOL


I agree - the Sniper was a great bow. What state are you in HT?


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I liked the split force I have. Got my first two deer with it. Its been out of commission for a while now. New string and cables and she would probably be ready to go again.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

ZippinAway said:


> I agree - the Sniper was a great bow. What state are you in HT?


I am in GA and I can be on your doorstep in about 3 hours....LOL


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Split Force was a good bow - i remember that one very well. Actually, all too well . 

HT,

LOL - what part of Ga? I was just curious was


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

ZippinAway said:


> Split Force was a good bow - i remember that one very well. Actually, all too well .
> 
> HT,
> 
> LOL - what part of Ga? I was just curious was



Oh I see then here you go I live at 

34 Degrees 51' 21.16" N
83 Degrees 24' 49.68" W

Or you can find me by Zip code at 30576

Some cant find Tiger on a map so I thought I would help out....












Hope it helps or you can always just look here









All this is in fun by the way.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca bows*

would love to see a speed force in a ds hatchet cam, that would be awsome.:thumbs_up


----------



## XJCraver (Nov 28, 2008)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Man you are right about that, wished I never sold that bow.
> 
> The Sniper was a great all around bow. in its day it was plenty fast, smooth as butter, and about the most forgiving bow I have ever shot.
> 
> SniperX2....in stores now! LOL



Yep and yep. One of the only archery decisions I really regret was getting rid of that Sniper. It's what got me hooked on the sport, and was an awesome tool for it's time.

If it were re-introduced, I'd buy one as soon as it hit the shelves. Then I *would* drive a hundred miles for a dealer!! :wink:

-J


----------



## #1phinsfan (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to see more than three bows to chose from. I was on the website the other day and there is one new bow for '09! A few years ago there were over a half dozen. I've owned a legend,2 carbon sidewinders,and an aluminum sidewinder, all awesome bows but there used to be options.Please bring back a larger lineup.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*customer service*

how about some shirts and truck window decals for us loyal bow owners so people know what we shoot.every other company does.and i shoot my iron mace someplace in 3d every weekend.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

This post alone says a lot for you and your designing team. This would be a first for me since I've been a member of archerytalk to have a company get input from its customers in this fashion. You have a great product and can never please 100% of the customer base. I would assume this is why most companies have 5 or so bows in their line up. Get the customer service straightened out and advertise a bit more and you guys will be back up front again. Good luck and I'm anxiously awaiting the finished product.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Oh I see then here you go I live at
> 
> 34 Degrees 51' 21.16" N
> 83 Degrees 24' 49.68" W
> ...


ROFLMAO

I am rolling! Absolutely rolling! I GOT it now .


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

jjambow said:


> would love to see a speed force in a ds hatchet cam, that would be awsome.:thumbs_up


DS Hatchet Cams were great cams!


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

XJCraver said:


> Yep and yep. One of the only archery decisions I really regret was getting rid of that Sniper. It's what got me hooked on the sport, and was an awesome tool for it's time.
> 
> If it were re-introduced, I'd buy one as soon as it hit the shelves. Then I *would* drive a hundred miles for a dealer!! :wink:
> 
> -J


XJ

You never know


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

#1phinsfan said:


> I would like to see more than three bows to chose from. I was on the website the other day and there is one new bow for '09! A few years ago there were over a half dozen. I've owned a legend,2 carbon sidewinders,and an aluminum sidewinder, all awesome bows but there used to be options.Please bring back a larger lineup.


#1Phins,

Multiple bow lines are great but with them come along a hefty inventory and for a small company on a rebound, it's best to keep it low for now. For now, it's best to meet deliveries and maintain quality vs. a high product line. 

Tbanks
Andy


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

rocklocker2 said:


> how about some shirts and truck window decals for us loyal bow owners so people know what we shoot.every other company does.and i shoot my iron mace someplace in 3d every weekend.


Yes, a lot of demand for this.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

w8tnonu22 said:


> This post alone says a lot for you and your designing team. This would be a first for me since I've been a member of archerytalk to have a company get input from its customers in this fashion. You have a great product and can never please 100% of the customer base. I would assume this is why most companies have 5 or so bows in their line up. Get the customer service straightened out and advertise a bit more and you guys will be back up front again. Good luck and I'm anxiously awaiting the finished product.


Thank you W8! It is refreshing to get some positive feedback but we most certainly welcome the negative too! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

What you need to do is hire me in your quality control and testing dept. Once people hear the you have Hoyt Thompson on you team you business will boom....or fail....either way you need someone like me to "give the people what they want". LOL


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> What you need to do is hire me in your quality control and testing dept. Once people hear the you have Hoyt Thompson on you team you business will boom....or fail....either way you need someone like me to "give the people what they want". LOL


With your sense of humor and enthusiasm, there's no doubt about that :beer:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Very smart what to find out good info. Congrats.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Bump*

Bump - Bump :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Although I have already voted, this was not an option.

Besides parallel limb bows, how about one or two with the traditional limb angles? :tongue:


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## XJCraver (Nov 28, 2008)

ZippinAway said:


> XJ
> 
> You never know


Awww, see, now you got me all excited... 

Now I_ *really* _can't wait for the new lineup!! :wink:

-J


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ahhhhh : what the heck : any 09' Supreme Pros out there yet ??? luv' to see more of this one... 

hey Andy : can you get a real live one to show us... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Its time for another song........ :banana:


Shooting away here in High Countryville.
Looking for my lost arrow I shot.
Some people claim that there's a twisted peep to blame.....
But I know.....It's my own dang fault.

:banana: :banana:


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

badbow148 said:


> Very smart what to find out good info. Congrats.


Thanks badboy! We appreciate it.


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

thespyhunter said:


> Although I have already voted, this was not an option.
> 
> Besides parallel limb bows, how about one or two with the traditional limb angles? :tongue:


Hmmm Spyhunter,

You give some really good different perspective than the norm. I like your thinking. Very good insight and definitely something to mull over


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

XJCraver said:


> Awww, see, now you got me all excited...
> 
> Now I_ *really* _can't wait for the new lineup!! :wink:
> 
> -J


XJ

:beer:


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

tiner64 said:


> ahhhhh : what the heck : any 09' Supreme Pros out there yet ??? luv' to see more of this one...
> 
> hey Andy : can you get a real live one to show us... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


Tiner,
Where are you located? Do you have you any dealers near you?


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

archery ham said:


> Its time for another song........ :banana:
> 
> 
> Shooting away here in High Countryville.
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ZippinAway said:


> Tiner,
> Where are you located? Do you have you any dealers near you?


live in Southern, IN. my nearest HCA dealer is bout' 18 miles away (which is very nice) yep, I'm lucky...

*** for now... I was only curious & just asking if anybody had a 09' Supreme Pro already in their hands at this time & could show her off just a bit with some actual "real-life" bow PICS...


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I would love to see a all flat black color option.:thumbs_up


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

tiner64 said:


> live in Southern, IN. my nearest HCA dealer is bout' 18 miles away (which is very nice) yep, I'm lucky...
> 
> *** for now... I was only curious & just asking if anybody had a 09' Supreme Pro already in their hands at this time & could show her off just a bit with some actual "real-life" bow PICS...


Oh i understand :thumbs_up. I am sure someone out there surely has one to show us


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

leon j chartier said:


> I would love to see a all flat black color option.:thumbs_up


Thank Leon! :beer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

_Here is what I am think'n- _

*Something SHORT*...under 31" ATA and with a 7-8" brace would be really sweet. 

*Either black powder coated cams or dipped in camo*...fire whoever did your anodize jobs.

*Bring back another nice Solo Cam bow*; I have owned 3 Solo cam HCAs in the past and didnt have any issues with em.

*Available in All black finish*. 

Something to compete with the XForce SS and DXT....both nice bows and AWESOME specs but, I refuse to buy a Mathews again & I really didn't care for the XForce draw.


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> _Here is what I am think'n- _
> 
> *Something SHORT*...under 31" ATA and with a 7-8" brace would be really sweet.
> 
> ...


 I like the single cams too . Your preferences are similar to my hunting bow preferences . I'd like to see a single cam in the line up if the demand is there .


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

leon j chartier said:


> I would love to see a all flat black color option.:thumbs_up


For 09', we only have black chrome but maybe next year we can look at the flat black. 

Thanks a lot Leon for this input!

Andy


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd like to see a speed pro xl also. around 37" and 7" brace height. just under 4 pounds.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Andy, it would really be nice to bring a carbon riser back if possible, but with the new bows at under 4#, that is not bad. I believe one of the best shooters that HCA had was the Split Force. I had a customer from my shop that took a camo Split force with the hatchet cams and won the TX NFAA Field tournament and tied for 1st at the Sectionals in the OPen division. If you can do that with a twin hatchet cam short ATA bow, then that is really a shooter. I still wish I had mine. I think the biggest item to getting HCA back on top is the service, warranty, and getting product out and building a good dealer base. shirts, caps and decals would be great too.

Like I have said on other threads, all the best to you and your crew. You have my support 100%.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

anybody have a brand new 09' Supreme Pro in their hands at this time & or do you have one on order ??? cant wait for to see more "PICS" of this one 

thanks a bunch...


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*Available Target colors*

Hello everyone, 
Thank you for your continued support of HCA as we strive to manufacture the best bow ever and bring the HCA Force back to its grassroots of over 25 years sharing the passion that we all know as ARCHERY! :shade:

Here are pictures of a couple Target colors Available for '09. Keep in mind, pictures don't do them justice. 

We will offer Illusion, Black Chrome, Chrome and blue. More pictures to come...Including a new '09 Supreme Pro, if someone doesn't beat me to it!


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ZippinAway (Jan 17, 2009)

mudslinger2 said:


> Andy, it would really be nice to bring a carbon riser back if possible, but with the new bows at under 4#, that is not bad. I believe one of the best shooters that HCA had was the Split Force. I had a customer from my shop that took a camo Split force with the hatchet cams and won the TX NFAA Field tournament and tied for 1st at the Sectionals in the OPen division. If you can do that with a twin hatchet cam short ATA bow, then that is really a shooter. I still wish I had mine. I think the biggest item to getting HCA back on top is the service, warranty, and getting product out and building a good dealer base. shirts, caps and decals would be great too.
> 
> Like I have said on other threads, all the best to you and your crew. You have my support 100%.


I think that the Carbon riser would be good to bring back and maybe in time that will happen. I agree with the Split Force. It was a good shooting bow!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

HCAspeedkills said:


> More pictures to come...Including a new '09 Supreme Pro, if someone doesn't beat me to it!


Nathan :

cant wait to see "PICS" of the : 09' Supreme Pro 

thanks


----------



## cardiacphil (Dec 7, 2008)

From reading this section on here...knowing that the R&D and all the guys from High country look at these forums and ask the questions to the consumers, the guys who are killin deer and winning tourneys...Well i got one thing to say...

I bought a ROSS cardiac in 08...but in 09 I will be buying HCA speed pro...

Keep up the good work boys..

Phil from alberta canada


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*2009 Target Colors*

Here it is!! 2009 Target Colors!! Black Chrome, Chrome, Illusion and Blue.

* Keep in Mind that all of these colors are a type of Chrome Plating are extremely difficult to capture on Camera due to different light angles...So actual look will be much better than seen here! :wink:

NEW 2009 Supreme Pro HGH and Black Chrome*1st Row
NEW 2009 Speed Pro Chrome *2nd Row
TARGET COLOR BLUE (as seen on Speed Force...REPLACED BY SPEED PRO)*3RD ROW...



ENJOY!


----------



## PeteTheArcher (Feb 22, 2007)

*Carbon, Carbon, carbon...*

Here's another plug for bringing back the carbon risers. I had the Carbon Lite and I wish I didn't sell it. On those cold days it's truly amazing how warm they are to hold...and you just can't beat carrying a 2.5lb bow through the woods. Weight seems to be more of a selling point than it was when HCA was pushing the carbon risers. If you brought a 2.75 lb bow to today's scene, heads would turn...

I know a treestand company that seems to be doing well with their light-weight stands and sticks - they got me and many of my friends hooked!

Oh yeah, I'm on my 3rd HC bow (Iron Mace) and it's really fun shooting at 370+ fps!!

Andy, Thanks for getting on AT and looking for honest feedback from your customer base. Looks like HCA is continuing to head the in the right direction. Any thoughts of making it to the Deer and Turkey show in Bloomington, IL? You guys came several years ago and drew quite a crowd.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

*My HCA sob story*

In 07 I just purchaced a new carbon Sidewinder and the day it came in the mail. I went to see the wife on the motorcycle and wrecked it, breaking my collar bone. Guess what happened after i couldn't work for a month. I had to sell the bow and haven't been able to replace it yet.:sad: I never even got a chance to pull it back. I did make a friend come over to do it for me lol.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

i was born in 1960. got my first bow at 7. shot long bow and recurve until i got my first compound in early 90's when i got my hc supreme. i havent touched a long bow or recurve since. but i have several high end compounds and none are HCA. want to change that? Make a bow that is fast. paralell limb'd like a tribute, and will go out to 31" draw. I will have a HCA bow. A SHORTER SUPREME PRO IS what i'm talking about. I know it can be done. Sharpin that pencil and just get er done. U build it - i'll buy it.


ZippinAway said:


> What would you like to see from the 2010 lineup from HCA?


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

*2010 HCA Wish List*

In 2010, my 09 Speed Pro will still be in my hand.

However, figure out how to make this and I will figure out how to mail you $900...

28" ATA or less
3.5 lb or less (Carbon OK)
trinary cam
roller/stopper + string stopper
7.5" Brace Height
350 FPS w/ 5.5 GPI Speed Pros @ 70# 30"

In a carbon Fiber Blackout or RT Hardwoods Green HD finish

>>>>>>>And last but not least.... A CAMO HCA HAT!!!!


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*my future hc bow*

i would love to see a 33in ata bow, new design on the ds hatchet cams, parellel limbs, 350+ fps, like apa bows, and i will order enough to supply 6 shooters in the cincinnati area, along with the shelves in my archery shop. we are all biting at the bit for a new design, something different. don't wait to long, or it will be to late.


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

BUMP :wink:


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i want a bow that will get over 300 fps with a 26.5 draw and a decent weight hunting arrow.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

*sawtoothscream*
they already have one
Speed Force w/ mini cam
pm me!!!
Gregg


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

lla said:


> *sawtoothscream*
> they already have one
> Speed Force w/ mini cam
> pm me!!!
> Gregg


hmmmm. ill have to take a look at that.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

6027 + 300g = 307fps out of the box


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Why in the world does Elite have HCA as a dealer on their website? That's crazy. Or is there a merger coming?? That could be interesting.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

:noidea:
waiting for a reply myself

I could see them as a distributor but a dealer
times are tough right now
Gregg


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Directly from the top ...*

There is "NOTHING" in the works with Elite. There is no merger in the works. HCA purchases forgings from Elite. This explains the relationship between the companies. Have a great Sunday ....:darkbeer:


----------



## chuckwoodward (Sep 19, 2006)

Bring back the Stiletto! I own one and an Iron Mace. The Stiletto feels more balanced. It's more forgiving and the shorter ATA makes it perfect for a treestand or ground blind. All around the nicest shooting HCA bow I've shot to date!


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

CARBON risers


----------



## bigmike29 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have a 4 runner extreme and id like to see something like it in a paralell limb design and a solo cam maybe to compete with the reezen


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

chuckwoodward said:


> Bring back the Stiletto! I own one and an Iron Mace. The Stiletto feels more balanced. It's more forgiving and the shorter ATA makes it perfect for a treestand or ground blind. All around the nicest shooting HCA bow I've shot to date!




Ditto!


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*what would you like to see in HCA line up*

I personally think there is alot of great ideas posted here.I have looked at the HCA line currently has.I just can't see spending the money for one with such a crappy customer service.I think people would buy more with a good customer service.I feel this is where the company really needs to improve.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

*The Perfect Bow*

1.) 6.5 inch brace height

2.) 33 ATA

3.) 65 lb split limbs

4.) 345 to 350+ IBO

5.) 3.5 pounds or less

6.) Dead quiet

7.) No hand shock

8.) Quiver designed along with the bow (Mathews quiver)

9.) 65% let-off

10.) Integrated string suppressor (Bowtech's on target with that)

11.) Speed good at lower draw lengths (27" to 29") 

12.) The same bow downsized for youth and female hunters would be a huge winner!!!

13.) Quality finish

14.) Roller cable guide

15.) A work of art style riser (Elite Envy comes to mind beautiful bow)

16.) Everything dipped in camo or all black (custom look and no chrome or shiny metal)

17.) The above bow sent to my home before September. :cheers:

I have an incredible idea for a bow, but might want to start my own company one day or buy an existing company so I'll keep that under my hat for a while longer.:wink:


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

*Change your Logo*

I'd also look at redesigning your logo. I never really liked the colors. I know branding is important I just think you'd do well to design a more modern, hip, simple, cool looking logo with better colors. It seems petty, but it is important, especially for your clothing line.

Oh well that's my suggestions


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrwintr said:


> I second that! I e-mailed HCA 2 weeks ago about a plinter I have in my lower split limb and haven't heard a thing back from them. I have looked to see where my nearest dealer is and I don't plan on driving 68 miles to get some customer service. HCA would be better off doing service themselves, it would certainly be better for the customer that just doesn't want to go on a road trip to see an HCA dealer.
> I wouldn't mind sending in the limbs and having HCA send me replacements...I am perfectly capable of installing them myself.
> I have shot High Country bows for years, but things have changed too much as far as finding dealers. I have a sneaking suspicion that going "Dealer only" has hurt more than it has helped. Was that an idea Richard had when he worked there??


Sorry you haven't heard back on the email .I know they ,like most companies recieve a load of emails daily.Call them at 866-903-8841 and they will get it handled for you.


----------



## 1hunter4life (Oct 17, 2009)

*New HCA 2010*

I'm excited about the new happenings with HCA. Hopefully they will bring something awesome out for 2010!


----------



## ninnescaharcher (Oct 12, 2003)

*Hca*

What's going on at High Country?
Haven't been able to get ahold of anyone.
Anything new for 2010?


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

ninnescaharcher said:


> What's going on at High Country?
> Haven't been able to get ahold of anyone.
> Anything new for 2010?


They have recently been purchased by another group and the employees are excited about the changes. They are working on several prototypes as we speak.


----------



## ninnescaharcher (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks, can't wait to see what they come out with.
Do you know when their 2010 lineup will be out?


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

I was told they will debut at the ATA show


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*Biggest News for 2010*

New Owners and many awesome things to come for 2010! Stay tuned for all the news and official announcement! :shade:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Hopefully reliable customer service is one of the things to come for 2010.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

That is the first and foremost that they are already taking care of.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Apparantly with used parts..


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca*

wouldn't think so, they have alot better class than that.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

So, does Spencer Land or his boy have anything to do with HCA now?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hc archery*

not sure, i just want to see their new bows


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca*

i'm getting the itchin for a new bow, hurry up with the bow, i want to try the bow for this deer season.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

HCAspeedkills said:


> New Owners and many awesome things to come for 2010! Stay tuned for all the news and official announcement! :shade:



Nathan / HCAspeedkills :

on the HCA forum : was noted by HCA team member : we should see whats to be released from "HCA" by the end of the week.... 10/30/09...


TTT : for 2010 HCA "pics" :darkbeer: please keep us posted...


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrwintr said:


> So, does Spencer Land or his boy have anything to do with HCA now?



No he is no longer a apart of HCA.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Question?*

What happend to the Zippinaway who started this Thread?

Last Activity: May 30th, 2009 05:57 PM 

He said things where changing then...... Hasn't been back on in months.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Bburg HuntNFish said:


> No he is no longer a apart of HCA.


*** yea, but isnt : Nathan "HCAspeedkills" Spencers son ???

hey Bburg HuntNFish : have you spoken with Andy Andrews "Zippenaway" lately ??? is he still with HCA ???




TTT for 2010 HCA pics :shade:


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

tiner64 said:


> *** yea, but isnt : Nathan "HCAspeedkills" Spencers son ???
> 
> hey Bburg HuntNFish : have you spoken with Andy Andrews "Zippenaway" lately ??? is he still with HCA ???
> 
> ...



Yes ,Andy is still with them.Past the word along for him to touch base with everyone here. Since the purchase everyone is busy working on changes.So I'm sure we will see Andy,Doug on here soon.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

HCAspeedkills said:


> New Owners and many awesome things to come for 2010! Stay tuned for all the news and official announcement! :shade:


Nathan :

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease say that we'll see the 2010 HCA line-up released way before Jan. :shade: 




thanks for the up-dates... truly do wish all the "BEST" for HCA in 2010...


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

customer service, is what i'd like to see from high country archery


i tried for 3 days to get string and cable lengths for a customers bow, and everytime the phone was either busy, or just rang and rang and rang and rang


food for thought


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*2010*

Tiner, No worries

The 2010 lineup will be release before the ATA. :wink:

Intro,

I sent you a PM concerning string lengths.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

HCAspeedkills said:


> Tiner, No worries
> 
> The 2010 lineup will be release before the ATA. :wink:




NATHAN HCAspeedkills:


**** honestly, wouldnt even a few 2010 HCA "TEASER" pics be really sweet to see right now... 

thank you for keeping us up-dated...


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ttt :thumbs_up

any very recent news anyone can pass along...


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hca 2010*

Here is a sneek peek of the 
2010 Speed Pro X10


* Available in full HGH camo,
* HGH Camo riser and carbon black limbs (as Shown #1)
* Black Riser and HGH Camo limbs 
* Black on carbon black limbs (as Shown #2,3)

* New 2010, option available without second string-stopper (Shown picture#2,4)


ENJOY! :shade:


God Bless,


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nathan.....
Good job, the bows look sweet. :darkbeer:


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

I appreciate the support! We have been hard at work. :shade:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca bows*

is there any cam lean in the new binary cams as shown? i know this was a problem last year.


----------



## joperformance (Dec 28, 2007)

what are the differences in the 09 and 2010 speed pro, looks like the same bow with less cutouts on the riser, where is all the new stuff we were hearing about, and what about the cam lean people are talking about?


----------

